# Dover to Calais



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just about to book a ferry crosing end of June until end of July. being a bit lazy just wondered if anyone knows of any good offers. We usually travel with Sea France but just having a quick look, the prices seem to have gone up a bit.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Like you we usually go Sea France but this time P&O was significantly less costly. 

We also got a special offer code from Sea France via email. I did on-line bookings both with and without this code number and the price remained exactly the same!!!!

So Check the web prices, then phone and haggle to see if you can do any better.

C.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.aferry.co.uk/

I used this site and it was very good.
I got quotes on the best deals and was then able to book it and print my ticket details off all good fun.


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheapest crossing booked in january for trip in may was sea france,£89.00 hymer 680,2 persons and dog.
wanted to book again for august sea france £178.00 p&o £117.00,1800hrs out and 0800 return in october.
The prices dont just alter daily but seem to alter hourly.
Regards,
Pete.


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I booked P&O through Caravan Club for £87.45

Out Sun 13th Sept 12.25 Return Sat 26th Sept 12.55 

Peter


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Just done a survey for Camper plus 4 adults in June and my old favourite Norfolk Line came out on tops....it's a minefield :roll: :roll: 


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I was doing well on Norfolkline for the half term break THEN it added £60:00 on for motorhome length of 7 metres + :!: :!:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you don't need to go in school hols & you can do a couple of trips in a year a Sea France Carnet is good value.

We bought a "six (single) trip" Carnet at an average of £64 return.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Booked direct - Sea France. Two trips - April and July. £52 return. Good value I thought.
Rick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Up a bit*

Hello,

I don't think they have gone up that much, more the time of year you are looking to travel. Indeed in my experience they have gone down, maybe due to the new competition from LD Lines.

I recently costed a Dover - Calais with P&O and managed to get the return for 7.5M motorhome to les than £65. However, we have decided to go from Hull-Zeebrugge as I we are fed up of the Traffic down to Dover.

My Nephew priced Dover-Calais August for a car with roofbox and it is double that of June at £100. Time of year, peak season and School/Colleage/Uni Holidays.

Trev.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for all that.

Forgive my ignorance but what is P & O's policy for changed crossings. At present with Sea France we just have to pay a minimal amount as long as we pick a crossing that has the same tariff as the crossing originally chosen. I know Norfolkline has a similar arrangement. More often than not we come home a few days earlyso this is quite an important thing for us.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Came back a day early on po ferries beginning february this year 7.5m m/h +4m trailer £95 hit with £40 supplement even though only 14 vehicles on ferry the attitude was payup or come back tomorrow.
:evil: :evil: 

Steve


----------

